# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  hỏi cách làm web??

## tmvsaigonvenus

trên đó nó có hướng dẫn cụ thể bạn ơi; nhưng dung lượng của nó cho rất hạn chế;;;bạn nên tập làm bo-blog hoặc wordpress thì hay hơn...cái này bạn lên google tìm hiểu thêm vì cách làm tương đối hơi phức tạp; chỉ qua tin nhắn thì không thể chỉ hết được bạn.

----------


## phatthu

đúng rồi đó.bạn làm theo ý kiến của emgai_mientay_1992 đi.

----------


## abcbody

> em đang học làm web trên: love.easyvn.com(love.easyvn.com/tên).nhưng ko bit làm răng cho đẹp,trình bày các mục...vậy bác nào có thể hướng dẫn cụ thể với.??thank nhìu


thiết kế web trên love.easyvn.com đây gần như không được gọi là trang web
nếu bạn có tình cảm với trang web thì hãy thử làm như em gái nói đi
cũng là 1 dạng của web đó
bạn hãy xem, tham khảo và cho mình thêm ý kiến nhé
http://tuanis.co.cc/

----------


## maihienland

easyvn.com cũng chỉ là dạng mini mà thôi.ở đó làm chứ việc up nhạc được rất ít được có mấy mb ).mình từng làm ở đó .nếu bạn muốn đẹp thì trong đó đã có hướng dẫn chi tiết rồi mà.

----------


## metoodiep247

down giáo trình sách vở về mà cày đi chứ còn chờ gì nữa bạn!

----------


## hyundaivt

em đang học làm web trên: love.easyvn.com(love.easyvn.com/tên).nhưng ko bit làm răng cho đẹp,trình bày các mục...vậy [you] có thể hướng dẫn cụ thể với.??thank nhìu

----------


## truongson

easyvn.com là dành cho những người mới học làm web nó ko pro nhưng nó dc cái băng thông rộng và ổn định.nếu bạn làm bằng html thỳ cũng pro nà.vì trước tui cũng mất 2 năm để xoay tròn hết các chức năngc ủa easyvn.com

----------


## okbebu

mình thì chỉ biết đến trang easyvn.com nó có hướng dẫn để bạn thiết kế mà. nhưng theo mình thì lên làm blog thì hay hơn vì dung lượng băng thông của easyvn.com k đc nhiều

----------


## cokhinao

nếu em muốn làm trang web đẹp trước hết phải có "sườn".em dự định làm gì rồi tìm code phần đó.

----------


## phuonglan11

bạn vào http://www.webcuato.com mà làm, cũng dễ thiết kế lắm.

----------

